# Mini co2 reactor questions



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Lately my co2 ladder has been killing me and i am getting ready to replace it. I am planning on doing a diy mini powerhead reactor like this one http://www.floridadriftwood.com/pro...217&1=253&3=404 I don't want to buy it cause it costs quite a bit and doesn't look that hard to make and all i really need is the powerhead and the sponge. I have a few questions though. First of all, i have a 20g tank and its a shrimp only tank with snails so do you think any baby shrimp can get sucked into a rio? Even if they do, do you think they will be able to live? Also is the sponge really important? Is it really effective (if you haven't used it do you think it'll be effective judging by the design of it)? And lastly has anyone ever used this before and have comments/suggestions to make it better? Thanks in advance.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's the original DIY CO2 internal reactor:

Under "public archives", "venturi reactor".
Cost 3$ plus the cost of a powerhead.
Works better and is 4x2".

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

I've seen the design before but it looks really complex lol. Where can i get one of those caps? And also i really dont like how the venturi tube goes into the powerhead inlet because i need to stick a prefilter over my powerhead because of shrimp. I've also read your post on the reason you have the venturi tube but i didn't get it all that well. Is the reason for the venturi tube to get rid of any O2 that gets collected at the top? Please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

> I've seen the design before but it looks really complex lol. Where can i get one of those caps?


First, it takes all 15 minutes to make it, you simply put 3 x 3/16" holes in a tube(a viewtainer, sold at Home Depot of Orcahrd's supply for 1.99$ or order directly for www.viewtainer.com), cut a small hole in the top on the cap to wedge a powerhead's elbow in there.

Cut a piece of rigid 3/16" tuning 1.5 " long for the venturi and 5" long for the CO2 input.

That's it.
Very simple.

If you screw up, they are 1.99$ and you can try again.
No big deal.



> And also i really dont like how the venturi tube goes into the powerhead inlet because i need to stick a prefilter over my powerhead because of shrimp.


?? No you don't, the baskets they include on powerheads are very small, shrimp never get caught in there, if they did, they get caught in the filter intakes of every single filter made, clearly that does not occur. Even tiny Cherry shrimps have no issues.



> I've also read your post on the reason you have the venturi tube but i didn't get it all that well. Is the reason for the venturi tube to get rid of any O2 that gets collected at the top? Please correct me if i'm wrong.


It purges the excess gas build up.

Near the the last 1/2 of the lighting cycle, with all the CO2, O2 being added and plant production, the amount of gas is very high, so it'll degas and accumulate in the bioball section or the chamber in these reators(or other versions).

I came up with this design a long time before anyone made these.

There are comment sections of how to make these on the site also form other folks.

Let me know if you can or cannot view those comments.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

